# Mexican Beef



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Interesting read about South of the border Beef....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/mexican_beef_market_impacts_on_the_us_beef_industry/


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Just like most media hog wash, you can read 3 different paragraphs of this article and come up with 3 separate conclusions, ALL WRONG.

On cattle exports, they didn't bother to say why.

On prepared meat imports they didn't say why.

On importing feeder cattle they didn't bother to say why.

Why....... would have put a totally different twist on the article and rather than being the typical news media slant on things to keep you on the edge of your seat....PO'd all the time it would have informed you in an informative nature as to what is going on.

My take of it:

We are exporting finished cattle to Mexico to be processed into finished food stuffs.

The finished foodstuffs are returned to the American consumer for consumption. Case in pt: Bought a factory prepared 5# of hamburger in WW the other day and stamped on the seal was a list of countries of origin as to where the packaging occurred. One of those listed, in addition to the US and others, was Mexico.

I have been informed by a private source that Mexico doesn't have feed lots like we do here in the US. So, Mexican feeder cattle are exported to the US for fattening prior to being marketed.

Now, do you suppose some of the cattle mentioned in the first reference just might be recycled animals, as with the prepared meats?

Isn't it amazing the taste you have in your mouth when leaving the table when you get a BALANCED meal of information.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Our boxed beef exports to Mexico went down hill after we banned horse slaughter in the U.S. Those horses caught the bus to Mexico. If I was poor and hungry I doubt I would be asking why the beef tasted a little different. 
My understanding is the live cattle imports from Mexico are up because cattle bring more in the U.S. and more money can be made now that horse imports have increased.

Numbers can also be misleading on live imports. When our dollar fell, the Canadians no longer had the 25 cent incentive to fatten in the U.S. Canada sent a lot of cattle ready to be fed.
Mexico's live imports have helped number wise but their cattle are not in the condition Canada imported.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, it utterly amazing at all the things going on and around to make a buck.


----------

